# Surface Iron?



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Anyone here throw surface iron on the long rod?

Cheers
James


----------



## Djennings (Nov 20, 2015)

*Surface Iron*

Yeah, I used to do that all the time when I was fishing in California. Since then I have not had the chance as I sold my long rod/jig stick, I think it was a 9ft Jig stick from Shimano but don't hold that to me. It's only been about 20 years.

Still have the aluminum irons though, just not a good jig stick... not yet anyways.

Barracuda, Yellow tails, Bonita's all love them.

David J..:cheers:


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

I used them a lot in CA for yellowtail and barracuda, but they work for a lot of things. I've caught amberjack, various trevallies, and many snapper with them in Mexico and Panama.


----------

